
Show HN: Crypton.sh – Secure SMS Messages in the Cloud - falkensmaze
I&#x27;ve been making Crypton.sh as my side project for the past couple of months and it&#x27;s now ready for public consumption.<p>Crypton.sh is a secure and encrypted SMS messaging solution in the cloud, no longer can you worry about your SIM card being stolen by malicious hackers, or having a second account on Whatsapp, Telegram, Signal, Google and others. 
It supports crypto payments and credit cards and you pay month to month for a number ($7). You can also send and receive messages.<p>Visit it here: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crypton.sh&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;crypton.sh&#x2F;</a><p>Please leave a comment on what you think.
It&#x27;s also live on Product Hunt, I would highly appriciate upvotes there: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;crypton-sh" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;crypton-sh</a><p>Thank you all!
======
nikajon_es
Is the idea to use this just for 2FA using SMS? Or would it as your daily
messaging number? (If your supposed to use it daily, is there an Android or
iPhone app?)

